# Baby CPR



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

As a new granddad I found this Interesting.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes seen thus on GMB this morning good awareness vid for all


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

good vid. expecting my first baby in may so info like this is good stuff


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very useful video


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Luckily for me I'm married to a pediatric registrar so I get a refresher course a few times a year 

But defiantly something everyone should be aware of and IMO should be something every parent learns prior to the mum delivering the child.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

As I lifeguard by trade that's a not bad video. It's basic but ok. Just to add on a baby breath into mouth & nose. Plus keep other hand on the head whilst doing chest compression with two fingers only. Plus on a baby don't tilt the head bck much at all just enough to get the air/breath in 

Yeh I reckon first aid should b offered to all parents & ideally everyone 

Can save lives


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Not nice to do but LIFE SAVING.

Just being honest


----------

